# Kentucky Group Seeks to Electric Car Road Tax



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

A cursory look at the sponsoring legislators shows they are on the dole from big oil... what a surprise...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

As others have said, it is inevitable. Fuel tax is used to fund the roads; EVs don't pay it. That is an unfair advantage to EVs.


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

As are the subsidies they have right now.

They are trying to get more EVs on the roads right now.

In the far (10-20 years) future I see this happening.


----------



## DanGT86 (Jan 1, 2011)

Missouri requires ev drivers pay $75/year road use tax. I registered about a week after they started that. I got a cool green sticker for my window out of the deal. I would actually pay less tax using gas but that's not enough to kill the EV grin. Electrons are still far cheaper than gasoline.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Don’t most states already have an annual tax on vehicles that run solely on propane?


----------



## MAVA (Apr 13, 2012)

I knew this was going to happen, but maybe in ten to twenty years when EV's get real traction with the average gets one.

Wait until our electric cars get 1000mile range per charge and cost $1000-Meaning...everyone has one. Somebody got to pay for road improvements

Our car registrations will be $2000 to $3000 on a annual bases ....

You know the Union of California will soon follow since they start all these new car standards...I'm surprised they did not start it..

my 2cents

Martin


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

They better not do this in Ohio. The $50 registration is already high. Increase the gas tax by 0.01 cents and it will generate more money.


----------



## bjfreeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Washington state implemented $100 surcharge on License tabs.
At least it is not like japan the the price goes up double after 5yrs and keeps doubling every 5yrs to encourage buying new cars.


----------

